# First ride in over a year, and i broke my arm.



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

You ever have one of those moments where you rush a little too much, and it comes back to bite you in the ****?

After living away from my horse for years, I'm finally able to have him home in my back yard. So exciting! My mom and I trained him when I was 12, so we have a lot of history, Thunder and I. I think that's probably why I rushed. over eager and excited. I finally got a new girth for my saddle, one that fit, and decided we were finally going to do some english (I always wanted to do jumping and eventing). So I saddle him up, and Thunder has always had a bit of attitude and been a bit spooky. Didn't think much of it.

I got him to relax with the saddle on, and relax with me standing on a bucket (i lack a mounting block, don't judge me!) next to him, leaning over the saddle, petting him. He stood rather well as I clamored onto his back. But as soon as my butt hit the saddle, he had enough. I don't recall any actual spooking, he just started crowhopping, then did a fantastic twisting buck as he turned with the fence of the coral... And threw me right under the metal gate. Horse has good aim, I'll give him that. I might have stood a better chance if I'd been even the slightest bit prepared - he's never bucked in the 13 years we've owned him, though he's always been spirited. Might have done better if i'd been able to get both feet in the stirrups.

So now, i'm stuck on the ground for 6 weeks, give or take. And Thunder and I are back to square one. It's going to be a looooong six weeks. Sigh....


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

doh! sorry to hear that! Was the saddle fit ok? Might have caused him to crow hop/buck once you put pressure on it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, sorry to hear this. Heal fast~!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how awful! I am so sorry you had such a bad start to your reriding.

when you are ready to ride again, get someone to be there and help you, and do more ground work first. 

I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

Im thinking its more likely the saddle fit than lack of groundwork; we've had this horse for 13 years, and he is trained; i've ridden him before, though usually in a western saddle. I know I've used an english saddle on him before but it was a good few years ago, and only a couple of times. <edit> The part I think I rushed on was the mounting. Shoulda coulda woulda, stood in the stirrup for a second, then got down, maybe patted the saddle more. more reminders of whats going on. I don't think my mom or siblings have ridden him while he's been at her place, so its probably been as long for him as it has been for me. </edit>

I've basically already planned out what I'm going to do next, once I have mobility in my arm back, but whats killing me is that's going to be around 6 weeks away. The break is still pretty fresh and considered unstable; i'm lucky the orthopedic surgeon didnt think it needed to be pinned and plated.


----------



## LitasGonnaSlide (May 15, 2014)

Hindsight is 20/20! Horses can lose a lot in the course of "years." You didn't say exactly how long, but even the best horses need some kind of consistent work to stay sane. Not that I'd consider him unsafe...I am just not overly surprised that he was feeling a bit fresh!


----------

